# Hi everyone



## brownsugar scottish lass (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it normal for you husband to stop being affectionate. 
I feel like my marriage is more a friendship one. We are more like friends who just talk and once I made a comment about getting a didlo because I'm not getting anything and he just laughed about it. what should I do


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it's a bad sign. Does he reject your displays of affection even in privacy? What else is going on in your marriage that gives you knots in your stomach?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

brownsugar scottish lass said:


> Is it normal for you husband to stop being affectionate.
> I feel like my marriage is more a friendship one. We are more like friends who just talk and once I made a comment about getting a didlo because I'm not getting anything and he just laughed about it. what should I do


Get a dildo.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

How long have you been a couple, and did it used to be better?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Talk to him seriously about your concerns and get him to agree to work with you on it.

It will degenerate your marriage if left unchecked. It has destroyed many other marriages before yours.

It should be taken seriously.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I firmly believe the following: A man is supposed to make his wife feel beautiful and desireable. I think a may had a responsibibity to make love to his wife whenever she wants and frankly whenever he wants. 

Anything else besides what is above is a problem....

I hope that makes sense...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

I sense you both may have communication issues. May I recommend Dr. John Gottman‘s Card Decks? These are wonderful tools to improve husband wife communication. These can be downloaded from his website for free. There is something not right.

You may also want to check out Dr. Gottman‘s other resources on his website. He is an expert on relationships and the Gottman Institute is a wonderful resource.


----------



## SheriGoddart33 (May 5, 2020)

I think it's worth talking about it and discussing it. If you did not say that you would like other relationships, then how can he himself understand this


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

brownsugar scottish lass said:


> Is it normal for you husband to stop being affectionate.
> I feel like my marriage is more a friendship one. We are more like friends who just talk and once I made a comment about getting a didlo because I'm not getting anything and he just laughed about it. what should I do


Your H should be listening to you. Did you talk with your H about your feelings and how you feel about the marriage?


----------

